# Hij moet zich ook verzekeren tegen het verhaal van de buren.



## michaelhenchard100

Kan men me zeggen wat dit (vanuit een huurovereenkomst) in Engels zou zijn?
Tegen wat precies moet ik me verzekeren?
Bedankt.


"Hij moet zich ook verzekeren tegen het verhaal van de buren."


----------



## Suehil

'He must be insured against any claim by the neighbours'.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Dit is geen begrijpelijk Nederlands voor normale taalgebruikers. Google verraadt dat het een zinnetje uit een Belgische modelhuurovereenkomst is. Dan kun je ervan uitgaan dat het zoals zo vaak om een slechte, letterlijke vertaling uit het Frans gaat. En dat blijkt te kloppen:

_Le preneur sera tenu de se faire dûment assurer, pendant toute la durée du bail, contre les risques locatifs, tels que l'incendie, les dégâts des eaux et le bris de glaces. Il devra en plus s'assurer contre le recours des voisins.

De huurder is gehouden zich behoorlijk te laten verzekeren, voor de volledige duur van de huurovereenkomst, tegen de huurrisico’s zoals brand, waterschade en glasbraak. Hij moet zich ook verzekeren tegen het verhaal van de buren._​
Volgens de Van Dale Frans-Nederlands is een van de betekenissen van _recours_ inderdaad _beroep, appèl, bezwaar_. Vandaar ongetwijfeld _verhaal_, zoals in _verhaal zoeken_. Maar _s'assurer contre le recours des tiers_ is, nog steeds volgens Van Dale Frans-Nederlands, gewoon een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering afsluiten. Suehil heeft dus kennelijk gelijk.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Dit is geen begrijpelijk Nederlands voor normale taalgebruikers.


Ugh?

Suehil heeft zeker gelijk!



Hans M. said:


> Maar _s'assurer contre le recours des tiers_ is, nog steeds volgens Van Dale Frans-Nederlands, gewoon een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering afsluiten.


Maar er staat niet "_s'assurer contre le recours des *tiers*" _in het Frans. Laat ons zeggen dat het Nederlands een goede vertaling is van het slechte Franse origineel.

Rubbish in, rubbish out.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Ugh?


Wat betekent die kreet?



Peterdg said:


> Maar er staat niet "_s'assurer contre le recours des *tiers*" _in het Frans.


Ja, en? De derden zijn in het geval van de huurovereenkomst meer bepaald de buren. Wat verandert dat aan de basisbetekenis van _s'assurer contre le recours de qq'un_?



Peterdg said:


> Laat ons zeggen dat het Nederlands een goede vertaling is van het slechte Franse origineel.


Nee, laten we dat niet zeggen. Je gaat die Nederlandse kromspraak nu toch niet goedpraten?


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Wat betekent die kreet?


Die kreet betekent dat ik niet begrijp dat je zegt dat dit niet begrijpelijk zou zijn voor een normale taalgebruiker.


Hans M. said:


> Ja, en? De derden zijn in het geval van de huurovereenkomst de buren. Wat verandert dat aan de basisbetekenis van _s'assurer contre le recours de qq'un_?


Als er "tiers" zou staan dan zou dat "derden" zijn in het Nederlands. Een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering geldt tegen "derden" en niet enkel tegen buren. Dus, als het oorspronkelijke (zoals jij veronderstelt) Frans zegt "voisins" dan moet dat in de vertaling ook "buren" worden en niet "derden". Ik weet zelfs niet of een "aansprakelijksheidsverzekering" een erkend wettelijk begrip is in België. Hier is dat normaal een "verzekering burgerlijke aansprakelijkheid".


Hans M. said:


> Nee, laten we dat niet zeggen. Je gaat die Nederlandse kromspraak nu toch niet goedpraten?


Ik zie hier niks "krom" in de vertaling; ik hoef dus niets goed te praten. Wat zie jij hier in godsnaam verkeerd aan?

Dit is een contractueel document. En, als de oorspronkelijke versie uit het Frans komt, dan is de vertaling naar het Nederlands wat ze moet zijn, of je dat nu mooi vindt of niet.


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering geldt tegen "derden" en niet enkel tegen buren. Dus, als het oorspronkelijke (zoals jij veronderstelt) Frans zegt "voisins" dan moet dat in de vertaling ook "buren" worden en niet "derden".


Ja Peter, maar de facto is dat een verzekering tegen derden, in dit geval buren, maar er bestaat niet zoiets als een verzekering specifiek voor buren, neem ik toch aan. Dus hebben jullie alle twee gelijk, volgens mij: het is correct vertaald, maar een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering (of hoe dat ook heet) zou ook kunnen, denk ik.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Om te beginnen wordt _verhaal_ in de betekenis van schadeloosstelling zonder lidwoord gebruikt. Als mensen zich benadeeld voelen, kunnen ze _verhaal zoeken_ (niet _het _of _een verhaal_, maar _verhaal_). Verder is het alleen zinvol om van verhaal te spreken in concrete situaties wanneer er daadwerkelijk genoegdoening geëist wordt. Verhaal is geen permanente eigenschap, zoals bijvoorbeeld rechten en plichten dat wel zijn. Als lid van een woonvereniging heb ik bepaalde steeds geldende verplichtingen ten opzichte van de mede-eigenaren, ongeacht de dagelijkse gang van zaken, maar ik heb geen verhaal zolang ik geen conflict met ze heb waarbij ik de schade die ik lijd, op hun wil verhalen.

_Zich verzekeren tegen het verhaal van de buren_, zonder meer, klinkt daardoor alsof buren per definitie en permanent in conflict met elkaar zijn en schade op elkaar verhalen. Als er had gestaan: _tegen eventueel verhaal van buren_, _tegen verhaal van buren in geval van een geschil_, of een andere toelichting van die strekking, dan zou de zin al een stuk leesbaarder geweest zijn. Maar dan nog kun je het eenvoudiger en duidelijker zeggen zonder dat de juridische correctheid erbij inschiet.

De twee taalversies van een tweetalige modelovereenkomst moeten uiteraard juridisch gelijklopend zijn, maar hoeven daarom geen woord-voor-woordvertaling van elkaar te zijn. Ze hoeven ook niet 'mooi' te zijn – dat is ambtelijk taalgebruik zelden – maar ze moeten wel in correcte en heldere taal geschreven zijn. Ik kan niet beoordelen of de Franse versie van de zin slecht Frans is. Ik neem aan van niet, maar mocht dat wel het geval zijn, is dat geen reden om dan ook maar de Nederlandse versie in slecht Nederlands te schrijven. 'Garbage in garbage out' is nooit een excuus.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland bestaat het concept _verhaal van buren_ (of _burenverhaal_, zoals ik op veel Belgische sites tegenkom) niet. Een aparte verzekering tegen schade die je bij buren hebt veroorzaakt, is hier onbekend. Wel kun je je verzekeren tegen letsel of schade die je hebt toegebracht aan derden, waaronder dus ook de buren vallen: de aansprakelijkheidsverzekering.

Vanwege de hinderlijke dubbelzinnigheid van _verhaal _wordt in Nederland dit woord in de betekenis van _schadeloosstelling_ in het dagelijks taalgebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar in staande uitdrukkingen gebruikt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Vanwege de hinderlijke dubbelzinnigheid van _verhaal _wordt in Nederland dit woord in de betekenis van _schadeloosstelling_ in het dagelijks taalgebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar in staande uitdrukkingen gebruikt.


In gewoon, begrijpelijk taalgebruik in België ook. Houd honderd mensen op straat een microfoon onder hun neus en vraag wat ze zich voorstellen bij _het verhaal van de buren_. Negenennegentig, als het er geen honderd zijn, zullen antwoorden: iets wat de buren vertellen.


----------

